#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Preciso de uma indicação de Curso de Redes e Mikrotik

## RafaelBorges

Alguém poderia me indicar um bom curso intensivo presencial de Redes e Mikrotik em Salvador ou Feira de Santana-BA?
Agradeceria muito!!!

----------


## Carlosaps

> Alguém poderia me indicar um bom curso intensivo presencial de Redes e Mikrotik em Salvador ou Feira de Santana-BA?
> Agradeceria muito!!!


Tem este aqui. http://www.entelco.com.br/default/cursos/ 

Só não gostei do atendimento, pois perguntei se era Certificado da Mikrotik mesmo e um FDP me distratou no e-mail.

Olha que só foi uma mísera pergunta. kkkkkkkkkkk

abs

----------


## cassiomiguel

Olá Rafael, 

Procure entrar em contato com o pessoal da MD Brasil, Eles viajam o Brasil inteiro com ótimos cursos de Mikrotik, os conteúdos programáticos são bem completos.

http://mdbrasil.com.br

----------


## RafaelBorges

> Tem este aqui. http://www.entelco.com.br/default/cursos/ 
> 
> Só não gostei do atendimento, pois perguntei se era Certificado da Mikrotik mesmo e um FDP me distratou no e-mail.
> 
> Olha que só foi uma mísera pergunta. kkkkkkkkkkk
> 
> abs


Vou procurar entrar em contato mas se eles me distratarem, vou logo pulamdo fora kkkkkkk
vlw amigo

----------


## RafaelBorges

> Tem este aqui. http://www.entelco.com.br/default/cursos/ 
> 
> Só não gostei do atendimento, pois perguntei se era Certificado da Mikrotik mesmo e um FDP me distratou no e-mail.
> 
> Olha que só foi uma mísera pergunta. kkkkkkkkkkk
> 
> abs





> Olá Rafael, 
> 
> Procure entrar em contato com o pessoal da MD Brasil, Eles viajam o Brasil inteiro com ótimos cursos de Mikrotik, os conteúdos programáticos são bem completos.
> 
> http://mdbrasil.com.br


Por aqui é dificil encontrar palestras e treinamentos, se alguém souber onde me informo quanto a isso tbm ia ser legal kkkk
mas já agredeço pelas opções até aqui!

----------


## ajsantos19

Olha Rafael aqui em Feira tem a corei3 que fica no Edificio Metropolitan, dê uma chegada lá e veja se te interessa.

----------

